
Linux “Code of Conflict” Altered to “Code of Conduct” - berbec
https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=8a104f8b5867c682d994ffa7a74093c54469c11f
======
mar77i
Is there some scientific data on things like this?

I'm really not sure if replacing the made-up imbalance stemming from
individual confidence by a new made-up imbalance stemming from rule police is
the less painful solution for a community as a whole.

Honestly, I'll just go ahead and call BULLSHIT on this.

------
zeroname_
Literally the same text that was (supposedly) the basis for the whole
node.js/ayo.js kerfuffle.

Looking forward to future "respectful" responses to proposals for switching to
modern C++ and using the STL.

~~~
chousuke
A simple "no, this has been discussed before" is plenty respectful. there's no
need to spend any more words on it unless someone specifically challenges with
new and relevant information.

Having a CoC doesn't mean you have to entertain crazy ideas, it just means
your response should be a plain "no" instead of "no, you crazy fool" even if
that's what you really think.

------
sslayer
This literally will be the turning point to the slow, painful death of Linux.
Great things are forged in conflict, not by committee.

~~~
jraph
If people keep on telling what is wrong firmly, in factual, non-personal and
non insulting ways, I cannot imagine why things would go wrong.

Conflicts are needed and can be respectful.

I'm just a random person on the Internet, but I would trust Linus Torvalds and
his experience on allowing these changes. He is clever. From what I've heard
from him, he is probably not quitting speaking up his disagreements as soon as
possible in any way. And actually, from what I saw, most of his mails are
actually kind, factual and respectful.

Insult me, or someone else, or show some disrespect, I'll just leave / not
come or get in your way because I can't stand it. Simple. Problem is, I'm sure
there are competent people out there who's contributions are / would be
valuable who are like me. There is no way around it.

You can still tell me I am doing something (badly) wrong in an efficient way.
You should not hide this fact to me if you feel like I should be made aware
about it. Just don't take the time to write that I should be retroactively
aborted (well, actually, I personally found this idea incredibly funny, but
this is still unwarranted and harmful, especially when abortion is a sensitive
subject for many people).

edit: Hurting people's feelings is probably unavoidable, but effort can be
make to limit it.

